# grupo étnico, tribo ou raça? - Parda



## MrsCarmody

Olá a todos!

Estou a traduzir para Inglês um Questionário de Pedido de Estatuto de Refugiado. 
Estou muito indecisa em relação à tradução da seguinte resposta:

"Qual é o seu grupo étnico, tribo ou raça? *PARDA*"

Escolhi as seguintes hipóteses: Brown skinned, Dark skinned, of mixed race, "half cast"? Desconheço qual seja o termo oficial, ou pelo mesmo o termo mais politicamente correcto.

Sugestões amigos Brasileiros?

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Até algum tempo atrás era oficialmente _pardo_, agora me disseram que mudou, mas não posso confirmar.

Este artigo dá alguma informação.


----------



## uchi.m

Oi!

Na Wikipedia inglesa também está denotado como Pardo o nome da cor/raça.


----------



## Outsider

Vejo que indicou o português como sua língua materna, MrsCarmody. Embora não seja brasileiro, permito-me dar uma opinião.

No que toca a conceitos raciais convém ter algum cuidado ao traduzi-los. Repare que, embora o sentido literal de pardo seja _brown-skinned_, um anglófono comum nunca entenderia _brown-skinned_ como a designação de uma raça!

É que embora o sentido literal possa ser o mesmo, há também uma conotação associada que é específica de cada cultura, e corre o risco de se perder na tradução. Quando ainda por cima se trata de termos oficiais do censo brasileiro sem equivalente em inglês, a minha sugestão é mesmo deixar no original. Manter o termo português em itálico, porventura com uma nota de rodapé a explicar o seu significado aproximado.


----------



## MrsCarmody

Tem toda a razão, Outsider. O mais seguro é mesmo deixar o termo em português com uma nota de tradução.

Muito obrigada aos 3!


----------



## Outsider

Entretanto lembrei-me de uma coisa que poderá ter interesse para a sua nota de tradução. Contrariando um pouco a minha sugestão anterior de não tentar traduzir, lembrei-me de ter lido em tempos que nos tempos coloniais as categorias raciais na maioria das colónias britânicas eram _white_, _black_ e _coloured_. Penso que "pardo" corresponde um pouco à ideia de _coloured_.

Mas atenção que, ao contrário da palavra portuguesa, _coloured_ é hoje uma palavra antiquada, de significado praticamente esquecido, e que tenderá a ser encarada como ofensiva.

Pode, portanto, referir _coloured_ como tradução aproximada de "pardo", mas o meu conselho é que não deixe de incluir uma nota mais pormenorizada sobre a forma como "pardo" se usa actualmente no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

_'Mixed race'_ parece-me o mais neutral, se tiver mesmo que ser traduzido. O estranho é que ainda se façam perguntas destas! Refiro-me ao questionário, claro, não à pergunta de Mrs. Carmody


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Em Inglês têm o termo “*mulatto*”, que acho que você pode usar (ainda em sua notinha de rodapé).

Saudações.


----------



## MrsCarmody

Mixed Race também me parece neutral, penso que foi seguir a primeira sugestão do Outsider e deixar "pardo" em Português, com uma nota de tradução bem explicativa.

Acabei de falar com um Irlandês que me disse que na Irlanda se usa "half cast", mas não é muito PC.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> _'Mixed race'_ parece-me o mais neutral, se tiver mesmo que ser traduzido. O estranho é que ainda se façam perguntas destas! Refiro-me ao questionário, claro, não à pergunta de Mrs. Carmody


Pode ser uma forma de recolher informação sobre a condição socioeconómica de cada etnia, que depois até pode ser usada para combater a discriminação.



Giorgio Lontano said:


> Em Inglês têm o termo “*mulatto*”, que acho que você pode usar (ainda em sua notinha de rodapé).


Mas há um problema: é que segundo sei no Brasil pardo e mulato são coisas um pouco diferentes.



MrsCarmody said:


> Mixed Race também me parece neutral, penso que foi seguir a primeira sugestão do Outsider e deixar "pardo" em Português, com uma nota de tradução bem explicativa.
> 
> Acabei de falar com um Irlandês que me disse que na Irlanda se usa "half cast", mas não é muito PC.


Pois, é que em inglês quase todos os termos para "misto qualquer coisa" são pejorativos.

Aqui tem algumas discussões anteriores em outros fóruns, só para ter uma ideia:

a person of mixed race
Mestizo
mulato


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Em Inglês têm o termo “*mulatto*”, que acho que você pode usar (ainda em sua notinha de rodapé).
> 
> Saudações.


 
Sim, mas 'mulatto' é ofensivo em inglês e 'half cast', como Mrs. Carmody já referiu, também não é muito aconselhável. É melhor não traduzir, de facto.

Sempre ouvi e li _'half cast'_. Mas fui conferir ao Cambridge Advanced e só encontrei _'half-caste'_ com este sentido. Ora a palavra não tem que ver com casta (_caste_) mas com raça, se assim se pode dizer. Estranho, não é?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Sim, mas 'mulatto' é ofensivo em inglês e 'half cast', como Mrs. Carmody já referiu, também não é muito aconselhável. É melhor não traduzir, de facto.
> 
> Sempre ouvi e li _'half cast'_. Mas fui conferir ao Cambridge Advanced e só encontrei _'half-caste'_ com este sentido. Ora a palavra não tem que ver com casta (_caste_) mas com raça, se assim se pode dizer. Estranho, não é?


 Meu amigo, você tem ração com seu comentário no post #7. Só a pergunta já da para ofender.
 
Sds.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Pode ser uma forma de recolher informação sobre a condição socioeconómica de cada etnia, que depois até pode ser usada para combater a discriminação.


 
Em geral, concordo consigo, como quase sempre, aliás. Mas num pedido de asilo ou de estatuto de refugiado interessa saber se alguém é branco, preto, azul ou vermelho? Pelos vistos interessa e é isso que me espanta! Mas isso é outra discussão, claro.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Interessante esta "discussão", sobretudo nos tempos em que vivemos. Lembro-me que uma amiga minha, há uns 20 anos, foi morar nos Estados Unidos e teve que preencher um formulário parecido com este. Ela é uma brasileira típica, ou seja, com todas as raças misturadas, mas longe de ser considerada aqui no Brasil como parda ou mulata. Aqui ela é branca, embora sua pele (como a minha) tem um tom  bronzeado (talvez por receber tanta quantidade de sol durante todo o ano).
Enfim, na hora de responder a tal pergunta, a "mãe" americana se adiantou e disse à atendente: "Put hispanic". (como se "hispanic" fosse algum tipo de raça...).

*Hispanic*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"For the Hispanic population of the United States, see Hispanic and Latino Americans. For other uses, see Hispanic (disambiguation).
Hispanic (Spanish: hispano, hispánico; Portuguese: hispânico; Latin: Hispānus, adjective from Hispānia, the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula) is a term that historically denoted relation to the ancient Hispania (geographically coinciding with the Iberian peninsula; modern day Spain, Portugal, Andorra and Gibraltar) and/or to its pre-Roman peoples...."

Voltando ao tema, também concordo que se deveria colocar o termo em português, em formato itálico e asterisco, com uma Nota de Tradução no rodapé, explicando o que significa.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## andlima

Carfer said:


> Em geral, concordo consigo, como quase sempre, aliás. Mas num pedido de asilo ou de estatuto de refugiado interessa saber se alguém é branco, preto, azul ou vermelho? Pelos vistos interessa e é isso que me espanta! Mas isso é outra discussão, claro.



Teoricamente pode ter uma boa intenção. Não sei se é o caso, mas a informação pode ser usada para evitar colocar o sujeito num lugar que ele vai ser hostilizado, ou mesmo para procurar uma vizinhança mais hospitaleira...


----------



## MrsCarmody

Concordo com Andlima, este tipo de informação pode ter relevância nesse sentido, de garantir que o indivíduo não poderá a vir ser vítima de hostilidades desse tipo, ou pode até ser relevante no sentido de apurar a veracidade das alegações de perseguição do indivíduo. 

Relevante ou não, a pergunta é parte integrante do questionário e os indivíduos que solicitarem estatuto de refugiado são mesmo confrontados com tal pergunta.


----------



## andre luis

Num inquérito policial uma pergunta inútil é :
Qual a sua religião?

E "pardo" na Wikipedia aparece só em Português e Inglês,então fico em dúvida se foi escrito por um "native speaker".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Interessante esta "discussão", sobretudo nos tempos em que vivemos. Lembro-me que uma amiga minha, há uns 20 anos, foi morar nos Estados Unidos e teve que preencher um formulário parecido com este. Ela é uma brasileira típica, ou seja, com todas as raças misturadas, mas longe de ser considerada aqui no Brasil como parda ou mulata. Aqui ela é branca, embora sua pele (como a minha) tem um tom bronzeado (talvez por receber tanta quantidade de sol durante todo o ano).
> Enfim, na hora de responder a tal pergunta, a "mãe" americana se adiantou e disse à atendente: "Put hispanic". (como se "hispanic" fosse algum tipo de raça...).


E eu passei por uma experiência ainda mais bizarra do que essa. Contei a história aqui.


----------



## Outsider

> Then I looked down at the form again, and made a decision based on the fact that a form like that, with a question like, should not be taken as seriously as I was taking it.


Acho que tomou a decisão mais sensata.


----------



## Bastoune

Eu acho que "mixed-race" ou "*multiracial*" seriam melhores em inglês.


----------



## andre luis

CIA Fact Book *Ethnic groups *
** 
*O nome do 'Brazil' está escrito em branco então tem que selecionar para aparecer o dito cujo. Do site :*
"white 53.7%, mulatto (mixed white and black) 38.5%, black 6.2%, other (includes Japanese, Arab, Amerindian) 0.9%, unspecified 0.7% (2000 census) "...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dom Casmurro said:


> E eu passei por uma experiência ainda mais bizarra do que essa. Contei a história aqui.



Éééé, pelo visto, estórias como estas deve haver muitas naquele país.... Certamente, esta questão deve ser muito importante para eles....


----------



## Outsider

Cada país (cada cultura) tem as suas manias. Já pensou que eles devem achar a classificação brasileira igualmente bizarra?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Out, não vejo muita bizarria na classificação brasileira. Basicamente, temos os seguintes grupos: brancos, negros, índios, orientais (asiáticos em geral) e três tipos de mestiços: os pardos (negro + branco), os caboclos (branco + índio) e os cafuzos (negro + índio). Note que, em todas essas categorias, a noção de raça está sempre presente. Não é o caso dos americanos, que, sem qualquer critério, misturam conceitos etnológicos com outros que pertencem ao universo da antropologia (caucasiano, por exemplo), da lingüística (latinos, hispânicos) e da geografia (afro-descendentes).


----------



## Outsider

Dom Casmurro said:


> Out, não vejo muita bizarria na classificação brasileira. Basicamente, temos os seguintes grupos: brancos, negros, índios, orientais (asiáticos em geral) e três tipos de mestiços: os pardos (negro + branco), os caboclos (branco + índio) e os cafuzos (negro + índio). Note que, em todas essas categorias, a noção de raça está sempre presente.


Bem... não é o lugar para entrarmos no tema da raça, mas posso-lhe dizer que em Portugal, por exemplo, e apesar de as nossas ideias tradicionais sobre a raça me pareceram bastante semelhantes à dos brasileiros, não usamos os termos "pardo", "caboclo" nem "cafuzo". (Pode ser que já se tenham usado no passado distante, mas hoje em dia ninguém as reconhecerá.) Eu duvido de que fosse capaz de distinguir uns dos outros. Também tenho sérias dúvidas de que fosse capaz de distinguir visualmente muitos índios de muitos orientais, ainda que estas duas categorias já tenham sentido para nós.


----------



## uchi.m

Aqui no Brasil eu sou oriental, mas nos EUA então, segundo me parece, teria que enfrentar um dilema entre Asian ou Hispanic...

Eu acho que as aparências enganam às vezes, hehe. Se a moça do Immigration Office me parar e eu não lhe disser nenhuma palavra, eu acho que passo como Asian. Senão eu sou só mais um indião brasileiro chegando nas Américas


----------



## Vanda

A discussão sobre raça e etnia foi parar neste tópico no cultural. Por favor, queiram continuá-la naquela discussão.


----------

